# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux >  Quelle URL dois-je entrer pour prendre Developper.com en RSS ?

## koKoTis

Bonjour, je voudrais m'abonner au fils rss de certains forums de Developper.com avec mon navigateur Maxthon _MyIE_ mais j'ai un petit problme, par exemple je voudrais m'abonner au forum *Developpement Windows*, j'ai entr l'url: http://www.developpez.net/forums/external.php?type=RSS 
Mais j'ai cette erreur:



Y-a-t-il un forumeur ici qui puisse me renseigner ?

----------


## Eusebius

Bonjour

Une simple recherche t'aurait renvoy vers un des topics "importants" de ce mme sous-forum : http://www.developpez.net/forums/sho...d.php?t=177186

Bonne continuation

----------


## koKoTis

OK, merci beaucou  :;):  

J'aurais du chercher, il t visible.

----------


## Hibou57

> Bonjour
> 
> Une simple recherche t'aurait renvoy vers un des topics "importants" de ce mme sous-forum : http://www.developpez.net/forums/sho...d.php?t=177186
> 
> Bonne continuation


Hahaha  ::D:  tu aimes les passage de valeurs par pointeur ... hihihi... voil, comme ce pointeur est une constante, je me permet de le drfrencer... http://blog.developpez.com/index.php...&c=1&tb=1&pb=1

ou comment optimiser le code d'aide aux nouveaux/elles  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Eusebius

> Hahaha  tu aimes les passage de valeurs par pointeur ... hihihi... voil, comme ce pointeur est une constante, je me permet de le drfrencer... http://blog.developpez.com/index.php...&c=1&tb=1&pb=1
> 
> ou comment optimiser le code d'aide aux nouveaux/elles


C'tait purement pdagogique...  ::aie::

----------


## koKoTis

Re, c'est posible de rcuprer un fichier.xml pour l'importer dans *Thunderbird* ?

Parce que j'ai ajouter un abonement mais je ne recoi rien du tout:

----------


## Eusebius

> Re, c'est posible de rcuprer un fichier.xml pour l'importer dans *Thunderbird* ?
> 
> Parce que j'ai ajouter un abonement mais je ne recoi rien du tout:


C'est pas magique tu sais... Il faut rentrer la bonne adresse...
copier-coller est ton ami

indice : il manque au moins www. en tte de l'adresse

----------


## koKoTis

Bonjour et merci beaucoup  :;):  

On ne peut pas coller avec Thunderbird  ::?:  

Enfin je tape tout  la main, et je te dit ce qu'il en est.

----------


## Eusebius

> On ne peut pas coller avec Thunderbird


C'est marrant, moi j'y arrive...

----------


## koKoTis

Dans le fentre qu'il y a dans ma capture plu faut ?

Ben voila j'ai exporter l'abonement qui ne recoi toujour rien:



```

```

----------


## koKoTis

J'ai essayer d'ajouter des autre forume dans le fichier:



```
    <outline title="Developpez.net" text="http://Developpez.net/forums/external.php?type=rss2&amp;forumids=16" type="rss" version="RSS" xmlUrl="http://Developpez.net/forums/external.php?type=rss2&amp;forumids=16" htmlUrl="http://www.developpez.net/forums/external.php?type=rss2&forumids=181" htmlUrl="http://www.developpez.net/forums/external.php?type=rss2&forumids=211 " htmlUrl="http://www.developpez.net/forums/external.php?type=rss2&forumids=207" htmlUrl=""/>
```

Mais impossible d'importer le fichier, sauriez vous m'aider ?

----------


## Eusebius

> Mais impossible d'importer le fichier, sauriez vous m'aider ?


Il y a un bug sur l'import des fichiers OPML dans la dernire version de Thunderbird.

Pour la premire adresse que tu as entre, elle a l'air correcte. Mais j'ai eu des bugs sur les comptes RSS eux-mmes, une fois il m'a fallu supprimer le compte (tous les abonnements) et le recrer... Je sais pas si c'est le mme problme.

----------


## koKoTis

Merci beaucoup pour ses renseignement  :;):  

Bon ben si quelqu'un saurait m'clairer ?

----------


## BiM

As tu au moins essay ce qu'il t'a dit ?

----------


## koKoTis

Supprimer et recrer les abonnements ?

Oui j'ai fait.

----------


## koKoTis

> Supprimer et recrer les abonnements ?
> 
> Oui j'ai fait.



On peut tlcharger un xml pour les flux rss de developpez.net ?

----------


## Hibou57

> On peut tlcharger un xml pour les flux rss de developpez.net ?


FYI (for your information) : http://blogs.law.harvard.edu/tech/rss

RSS est un format de document XML....  et si le RSS est associ  une feuille XSLT, tu peux mme le visualiser dans un navigateur HTML qui ne serait pas compatible RSS (s'il est compatible XSLT, et qu'il considre RSS comme ayant le type MIME text/xml et non pas application/xml ou application/text+xml).

----------


## koKoTis

Bonjour et merci beaucoup pour ses renseignements  :;):

----------


## Hibou57

> Bonjour et merci beaucoup pour ses renseignements


Beh merci pour ton merci, parce que quand je me relis, j'ai l'impression d'avoir eu une criture un peu lourde. Tu voudrais un petit exemple de RSS ? Voil, en pice jointe  ce message.

J'ai renom le fichier en *.xml, pour qu'en cliquant dessus il n'ouvre pas automatiquement un enventuel lecteur de news. J'ai laiss le fichier tel-quel, pour plus de ralisme _(ce rss est petit)_.

En l'ouvrant en mode texte, on en devine intuitivement le format. Mais quelques commentaires rapide sont utiles, sur des disctinction qui ne sont pas videntes.

*Liens :* Dans les *item* tu as deux liens : _guid_ et _link_. L c'est un peu contre-intuitif, parce que la rfrence  l'article est en fait guid, tandis que link donne le lien vers une page reprsentant la catgorie  laquelle appartient l'article _(un index de catgorie par exemple)_. Quand un lecteur de news affiche le liens vers l'article, c'est donc en fait guid qu'il utilise _(le plus souvent les lecteurs de news ignorent le champ link... mais souviens-toi qu'on peut afficher les rss autrement que dans un lecteur de news)_. Le champ _comments_ donne un lien vers une page de commentaires destine aux uitilisateurs/rices. C'est--dire une page o ils/elles peuvent exprimer leur commentaires _(les commentaires pouvant tres ou non publis ensuite sur le site)_.

*Dates :* Pour chaque item, tu as un *pubDate* qui donne la date de cration de l'item _(qui ne s'applique qu' un item prcis)_. Mais tu ne dois pas oublier le champs _lastBuildDate_, qui lui s'applique  tout le fichier. C'est  dire que chaque fois que tu cr un item, tu dois renseigner le champ pubDate de cet item, mais tu dois aussi penser  mettre  jour le champ lastBuildDate du fichier. Il va de soit que la date spcifie dans lastBuildDate doit tre ultrieure ou gale  la date spcifi dans l'item le plus rcent. Personellement, je prfre spcifi une date toujours suprieur. C'est--dire que quand je cr une entre, je regarde l'heure, et je note la date et cette heure dans pubDate. Ensuite, quand j'ai fini d'diter l'item, je regarde  nouveau l'heure, et je note la date et cette heure dans le champ lastBuildDate. *Note:* Les date est heures indique le fuseaux horaire _(on peut crire seulement GMT au lieu de GMT+0000 si on exprime l'heure par rapport au fuseau GMT)_.

Le reste est intuitif, et se devine facilement. Sinon, pour plus de dtails, tu as le lien que je t'ai donn.... H, justement  ce sujet, tu remarquera un champ _docs_ dans l'entte du fichier, et tu remarquera certainement qu'il pointe vers le fichier d'aide dont je t'ai donn le lien. Concidence amusante, n'est-ce-pas ?  ::D:  ... en fait, ce champ est utilis dans le cas d'un navigateur ne supportant ni xml ni rss, et affichant alors le fichier en texte brut. Dans ce cas, un lecteur humain verra facilement ce champ doc, et ira se renseigner  cet endroit pour lequel on lui donne un lien. Ce champ et donc fait pour les p'tit(e)s curieux(ses)... Il est gnralement ignor par les lecteurs de news qui ne l'affiche pas _(mme si une feuille XSLT peut en permettre l'affichage)_. Note bien que pour ce lien, tu peux spcifi le lien que tu souhaite, pour peu que ce soit un lien vers une page qui fourni des information sur le format rss. Tu peux par exemple prfrer donne un lien vers une page en frnais, ou mme un lien vers une page que tu aura put crer sur ton propre site _(ce qu'il faudra que je pense  faire moi-mme, et ce topic m'y fait penser)_.


Voil  ::):  Amuse toi bien.... بسحة

----------


## koKoTis

Merci beaucoup pour ses expliquations  :;):

----------

